# Walk-in aviary as rat cage?



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Not saying I'm going to do it, but when I saw this I wondered...The bar spacing is 1/2 inch but they are build in a way that only adult rats could be contained...anyway, it would necessitate lots of huge hammocks so no rats could fall from high up...But that would be so cool if it could somehow be done. Lots of branches... I haven 't looked up other outdoor walk-in aviaries, so other might be better suited. What do you think? Can it be done at all? http://www.homepatioandcabin.com/mo...26968_a_7c559_a_7c1420_a_7cAE_d_WI8561_d_2013


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Now thinking about it, for the same price I could have 5 double critter nation cages assembled in one mega cage, lol.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow yeah 5 is a lot. I only have one and it intimidates me.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Not going to do 5 DCNs...don't have the room in my condo anyway. I just think about my rats each time I see something that could be used for them, lol.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Good lord. You'd never be able to stop cleaning, lol.


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

I think I'd prefer the DCNs


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Gribouilli said:


> Not going to do 5 DCNs...don't have the room in my condo anyway. I just think about my rats each time I see something that could be used for them, lol.


I know that. But if anyone has a picture. Jeez that would be 15 feet long...


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

That aviary would be badass! I can just imagine how much different cleaning would be if you could just stand in the cage, lol. I can just imagine all the cool things you could make for inside there, huge hammocks, your own platforms, you could put those large parrot rope perches EVERYWHERE. Man, I wish! Crazy expensive though.


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

looks great but it looks like a lot of cleaning


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Big deal, I can get in my cage too







I'll have you know I'm quite a low maintenance pet.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Looks like your owner/boyfriend didn't use the cage calculator right, lol.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Its okay, I'm a true shoulder human, I free range the house most of the time.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Good to know I was worried


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Lmao, wow.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Just let them live free and save the money. =P


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hahaha. I wish my partner was low maintenance.



Amph said:


> Just let them live free and save the money. =P


And if I could, I would. Pretty sure the dog would accidentally eat them, though.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Amph said:


> Just let them live free and save the money. =P


Umm I'm pretty sure they would do more damage than $1,500, lol. Not going to do it, just asking if it would even be possible. Rats sure would love it but I also think multiple DCN cages would be best with some without the middle full shelf...I don't have the room anyway as I already have two DCN in my living room. I thought about adding an add on above the DCN (I'm tall) but I would be scared a rat would fall from the top of it.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Well Freddy my rat lives free in my room. You have to make it rat proof and keep anything special out of the way but he really doesn't do any damage. I do have a open top pen for him at night because I got fedup of him walking over my face while I was sleeping but he could get out if he wanted but he sleeps a lot now hes getting old. You could have a raised area that your rats can't really get down from like a bench connected to other things in your room. It takes a bit of thinking through but it's worth the effort. I do take him with me everywhere so I guess hes never really left alone that long so consider that with my other words. He was also kept this way since pretty young so i dont know if that matters.


----------

